# Frozen Embryo Transfer Abroad



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All 
I had ET with donor eggs abroad but unfortunately got a BFN yesterday.
We plan to go back for FET in July but am concerned about logistics. 
We have 4 frozen embryos - all good grade and in one straw - so I am prepared for them all to be thawed but what is the chance that we get there to find they have all perished? Presumably we will have had to travel before we find out so in effect it would be a devastating and wasted trip. 
Am I being terribly pessimistic?
Any advice or experiences gratefully recieved.
JacLaw xxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

I've had 3 FET's, all frozen in straws of 3. 
For the 1st, there was one straw to choose from only and all defrosted ok, with 2 being transferred. 
For the 2nd, there were 2 straws to choose from but they only needed to defrost the 1st straw of 3 with 2 being transferred. 
For the 3rd it was the last straw of 3 - 2 perished, so only 1 embryo made it and I'm currently in the 2ww going round the bend   

I live in Holland, but the day before my first FET we had a big family party in the UK(north).  We had to leave late in the evening to drive to Folkestone, staying overnight.  We then got the tunnel to Calais the next morning and it was only then we could ring the hospital and the given time to see if they had defrosted.  Luckily they had so we had a crazy drive to the hospital to make the appt on time !!  

Good luck !!


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi KathY

Thanks for telling me about your incredible adventures!

I wish you all good luck and positive vibes for test date. You deserve everything you wish for.

All best

JacLawxxxxx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi JacLaw,

Very sorry to hear about your unsuccessful cycle. I've just done a FET with DE in Spain. We had 3 frosties and all 3 thawed successfully. My clinic say they almost never (or never - I can't remember) have to cancel because there are no embies to transfer. They don't freeze single embies or those that are  not good enough to survive the thaw. 

However, each clinic has its own way of working, so you would perhaps need to contact yours to ask what would happen in the event of them not surviving the thaw - and how likely they think that would be. Perhaps that would give you a better idea. The fact that you have 4 embies and all are good grade is extremely promising! 

Good luck,


Kasia


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Kasia

Thanks for that. Yes, rang clinic and they have frozen those they believe will thaw. It is with a Cyprus clinic. 

I noticed you have done FET recently after ET. Are you on a natural cycle? I am on medicated cycle and was told it would be a least 2 months....at this point that seems like years away!

Are you now on 2WW? 

Wishing you lots of luck if you are.

JacLawx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi JacLaw,

That's good  news! So will you go out there in a couple of months?

Yes, I'm on a medicated cycle - oestrogen patches and progesterone pessaries. We started just after AF came following the failed fresh transfer. I wanted to get it over with and my clinic doesn't mind if you start right away. Do you know why they prefer you to wait 2 months? 

Yes, I'm on the horrible 2WW. Again. And the 'symptoms' are identical to last time - it's just the drugs. So, I'm holding out no hope. Last 2WW (which was my first) I was more optimistic and was totally obsessed with my symptoms. Now I find them annoying because I know they don't mean anything.

Sorry to be so negative! It's just the fuzzy head is making it difficult to work properly and I need to make more money for another go! 

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Kasia

I'm keeping everything crossed for you ! I know it is hard to keep positive but it ain't over by all means. xxxxx

My clinic likes to start new cycle with AF after failed cycle. But I am seriously thinking of asking if they will let us start this AF. 

How long have other girls waited? Be interesting to compare notes.

Love JacLaw xxxx


----------

